# Recommend me some vintage integrated amps



## goldenratiophi

Inspired by all the great deals some people have gotten, I'm going to my local Goodwill (never been there) next week to see if I can find anything useful. What should I be looking for? The only manufacturers I have in my head are NAD and McIntosh and I'm pretty sure I won't find the latter


----------



## senns&nonsense

There are a LOT of great vintage amps that will BLOW AWAY the dedictaed headamps that people rave about. Marantz (1060, 1070), Marantz receivers (2225, 2230, 2270), Sansui (au505, au5900, au7900), Tandberg 33012 Prte-amp, Adcom 565, and yes - lots of NADs (352, 350,370,372,325bee,1020b). 
 But the truth is it is all hit and miss... The vintage amps are finicky... some sound great with Grados some make Senns sing. Be prepared to be disappointed or blown away. But all that fun experimantation comes at a VERY low price. 

 My personal Nirvana..... Nikko NA-790 with Senn 600s - absolutely fantastic! And it sucks with lower-impedance cans. BUT it drives my Canton speakers to places that headphones struggle to reach.


 Check out Ebay. Check out Craig's. My Nikko came delivered for $55 and sounds better than any headphone amp I have ever owned!


----------



## scompton

I have an NAD 3155 that I got at Goodwill for $20. It makes a great headphone amp. I'm also going to use it for the phono stage. I don't have speakers hooked up to it because my wife is hard of hearing and doesn't like my playing music aloud, hence head-fi.


----------



## goldenratiophi

Thanks both of you!

 Maybe I should add:

 - I already have a phono stage
 - Headphone amp is a big plus, but not totally required


----------



## Spareribs

You can also check your local craigslist too. I've seen lots of vintage amps on various craigslists in different cities. But it would be safest perhaps to deal with your local craigslist. Even ebay can be good too if you happen to find a lucky deal. I'm using the Marantz 2270 (1971 release).

 To me, part of the fun is the hunt. It's part of this hobby.


----------



## soloz2

my first vintage amp was a Sansui 6060 that I picked up from Craigslist. A great amp, but the previous owner smoked and I had to take it all apart and clean it out... it was pretty nasty.

 I currently have a Marantz 1030 integrated that I got on ebay. It's in very good shape and other then checking it out and cleaning with deoxit I didn't have to do any repairs to it. worth every penny of the $100 shipped I paid for it.

 Just a word of advice. There are several models that are very, very popular and go for crazy high prices. the Marantz 2200b's are like this, as are the 1060's and 1070's. Sansui 9090's are very expensive as well. If you look for the not-so-popular but still good units you can get them for much better prices. For example my Sansui 6060 was the little sibling of the 9090, it wasn't as powerful and didn't have the same power supply, but I got it for about 1/6th of the cost. My Marantz 1060 is very similar to the 1060, just less power and about half to 1/3rd the price


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soloz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my first vintage amp was a Sansui 6060 that I picked up from Craigslist. A great amp, but the previous owner smoked and I had to take it all apart and clean it out... it was pretty nasty.

 I currently have a Marantz 1030 integrated that I got on ebay. It's in very good shape and other then checking it out and cleaning with deoxit I didn't have to do any repairs to it. worth every penny of the $100 shipped I paid for it.

 Just a word of advice. There are several models that are very, very popular and go for crazy high prices. the Marantz 2200b's are like this, as are the 1060's and 1070's. Sansui 9090's are very expensive as well. If you look for the not-so-popular but still good units you can get them for much better prices. For example my Sansui 6060 was the little sibling of the 9090, it wasn't as powerful and didn't have the same power supply, but I got it for about 1/6th of the cost. My Marantz 1060 is very similar to the 1060, just less power and about half to 1/3rd the price_

 

Hmm, this is not necessarily true. I picked up my Marantz 1060B and 2020 Tuner combo for only $120 shipped to Hawai'i! They both sounded great however, a word of warning; while components back then were built to much higher standards than those of today, you're buying something that's 30-40 years old already so caps dry out, volume pots get noisy, and things have a tendency to go wrong. I love vintage amps and the wonderful sound they make however, I've had three die on me (Pioneer, NAD, and Marantz) so just take the comparatively cheap price with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chipp

I'm very fond of the Yamaha CA-**** series, they're all solid amps for speakers, with a resistor-limited headphone circuit, to boot. Usually very reasonably priced, too. I personally own a CA-800.


----------



## dvw

Nakamichi with STASIS. The design is licensed from Nelson Pass's Threshold.


----------



## Spareribs

When I got my vintage Marantz, I did get it serviced. I payed 3 hundred dollars to get it diagnosed and inspected by a vintage audio specialist. He repaired a minor crack in one of the boards, realigned the tuner, cleaned up the the insides and replaced the lamps with better quality ones. He said the caps were fine and did not need replacement. Maybe I payed too much, I don't know.

 But it gave me peace of mind that my Marantz is working to it's potential and there are no internal defects. I don't think it's necessary to get an old vintage amp serviced and inspected by a professional but it's up to you if you have the money and if you highly regard the amp.

 To me, I regard my vintage Marantz as a relic of history, an icon of the 70's so that was the reason why I went the extra mile of getting it inspected by a professional and serviced. 

 If you are on a budget, a 70's Kenwood amp usually goes for around $50-$60 more or less on Craigslist. They are considered to be fine amps as well. An old Yamaha amp is probably less than $100 and good too.


----------



## pkshiu

Funny. I just picked up a NAD 7125 and a 740 in the same week. Sound good and look cool!


----------



## OogeleyBoogeley

Look for anything made by H.H. Scott... but only tube amps. Their solid state stuff was alright, but by then their quality dropped. Good luck. My restored H.H. Scott LK-48 can rival any $1000-$2000 integrated amp today and after everything I spent about $400 on it.


----------



## Duggeh

Almost anything with a Quad sticker on it will be a good amp but the only integrated model they made was the 77 (and the 77-Carbon). I ran a 33/303 combo for ages and was very happy with it, although I did have to replace some capacitors.


----------



## Hermitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nakamichi with STASIS. The design is licensed from Nelson Pass's Threshold._

 

I have a Nak TA-4A which is the 100wpc tuner/amp with STASSIS. Just one step below the PA-7. The last of it's breed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a matching CR-4A Cassette recorder and both sound magical with my B&W DM-1800 loudspeakers. Don't know what this stuff goes for these days, but was quite a chunk of change when I bought it all new in the mid 80's. don't think I will be parting with any of it soon


----------



## pageman99

Take a look at audiokarma.com. They know about vintage amps. But they don't have much to say about headphones.

 BTW, I like headphones amped by vintage receivers, amps etc., let's say late 70's and older. But don't expect miracles. In general their sound is good to very good IMO, but don't come near the sound of better dedicated headphone amps.

 In my experience, most of the older amps need work, and sometimes it ain't cheap. Be careful, and don't expect miracles.

 Bottom line, if you're on a budget they MAY be a good alternative.


----------



## fuzzy fuzzbucket

Sansui the AU series for power amps. for DC integrated are A-40, A-60 and A-80. mine A-80...


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hermitt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Nak TA-4A which is the 100wpc tuner/amp with STASSIS. Just one step below the PA-7. The last of it's breed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have a matching CR-4A Cassette recorder and both sound magical with my B&W DM-1800 loudspeakers. Don't know what this stuff goes for these days, but was quite a chunk of change when I bought it all new in the mid 80's. don't think I will be parting with any of it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

PA-7 is more expensive. But TA-4A you can get for $200 to $300. I got mine for $75 shipped. It got a channel imbalance problem. Took sometime to deoxit it. It has just simply gorgeous sound and a wonderful headphone out. I think this is the best value considering what Threshold is going for.


----------



## goldenratiophi

So I went to both Goodwills near my city today, and neither of them had any sort of audio equipment. The closest thing was a Fisher-Price boom box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, time to check out eBay/Craigs...


----------



## Hermitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PA-7 is more expensive. But TA-4A you can get for $200 to $300. I got mine for $75 shipped. It got a channel imbalance problem. Took sometime to deoxit it. It has just simply gorgeous sound and a wonderful headphone out. I think this is the best value considering what Threshold is going for._

 

I looked at a lot of Threshold amps before I bought my TA-4A, (in '89) The 100wpc stereo STASSIS (S/200)amps were $1950 and the 250wpc (S/500) was $3950. A SA/4 (100w stereo) was $5500 and needed a preamp (FET 9 - $1950) at the time. I paid $1500 for my Nakamichi brand new, and at the time it was very worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the numbers I got from the price sheet that Threshold sent me in '89 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Edit: At the time, I was also looking seriously at the Tandberg TPR 3080A which was going for $2500


----------



## ncmando

You find a Mac at Goodwill, good day to play the lotto!


----------



## MrSlacker

Is Sansui 5050 for $50 a good deal?


----------



## scompton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goldenratiophi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I went to both Goodwills near my city today, and neither of them had any sort of audio equipment. The closest thing was a Fisher-Price boom box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, time to check out eBay/Craigs..._

 

Thrift stores are hit or miss. You need to go on a regular basis and larger ones are probably better. In 10 trips, 1 time there was higher end equipment.


----------



## Spareribs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scompton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thrift stores are hit or miss. You need to go on a regular basis and larger ones are probably better. In 10 trips, 1 time there was higher end equipment._

 

Agreed, from my experience, thrift stores like the Goodwill sucks in general for great audio finds. Yes occasionally, I would find a decent $25 turntable but for the most part, it's rare to find something worthwhile. I do like the Goodwill for vinyl records though and have found some cool oldies. 

 That said, don't be discouraged from checking out thrift stores. The other day, I saw a nice Sony home theater receiver for around $49. It's probably not an audiophile receiver but for the price, ya can't beat it. 

 I prefer craigslist or ebay for the better vintage gear. It's easier and there are good deals available if you keep checking. 


 edit: 

 Be careful when purchasing from a Craigslist from another city. It's at your own risk. I was lucky however when I bought my Marantz 2270 from a Craigslist in Portland, Oregon (about 3,000 miles away from me). Fortunately, The seller ended up being legitimate and honest as I bought from him based on no feedback record from him. He was able to Fedex the amp to me but I can't say if all Craigslist sellers are able to do business this way. 

 Good luck! Part of the adventure is the search in this hobby.


----------



## roastpuff

Kenwood's for cheaper vintage audio, yeah!

 I own two - KR-3500 integrated amp, at 35W RMS and KR-6600 receiver, at 60W RMS. Both are incredible sounding, and got them for quite cheap in great condition! 100USD for the 6600, and it was worth it. Very clean unit, recently serviced. Minty-fresh, that one. 60USD for the 3500, and it was in pretty good shape. A little bit of De-Oxit and elbow grease got it back in top shape.


----------



## tjohnusa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spareribs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I got my vintage Marantz, I did get it serviced. I payed 3 hundred dollars to get it diagnosed and inspected by a vintage audio specialist. He repaired a minor crack in one of the boards, realigned the tuner, cleaned up the the insides and replaced the lamps with better quality ones. He said the caps were fine and did not need replacement. Maybe I payed too much, I don't know.

 But it gave me peace of mind that my Marantz is working to it's potential and there are no internal defects. I don't think it's necessary to get an old vintage amp serviced and inspected by a professional but it's up to you if you have the money and if you highly regard the amp.

 To me, I regard my vintage Marantz as a relic of history, an icon of the 70's so that was the reason why I went the extra mile of getting it inspected by a professional and serviced. 

 If you are on a budget, a 70's Kenwood amp usually goes for around $50-$60 more or less on Craigslist. They are considered to be fine amps as well. An old Yamaha amp is probably less than $100 and good too._

 


 Man I only would have charged you $295 for that repair. If you are looking for amps more taylored for speakers look at the Pioneer SA series.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

NAD 3020 intgerated amps are great...


----------



## Spareribs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man I only would have charged you $295 for that repair._

 

It's only a $5 difference.


----------



## Ender137

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is Sansui 5050 for $50 a good deal?_

 

Although my audiophile experience was born on head-fi, I love talking with people over at audiokarma. You can always ask them - and they know their vintage gear. I'm getting my hands on a Sansui 6060 in 3 weeks. Can't wait.

 For the going rates on Sansui stuff, Audiokarma keeps a database of the street-prices of Sansui vintage gear. You can check it out at http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/sho...ansui+database.

 AK and HF = audiobliss, past and present.


----------



## Bluetick

I couldn't agree more on the Nak STASIS. These have GOT to be the best deal in audio- reliable, smooth, detailed, powerful, and yet (somehow) well behaved under any load. Insanely cheap for what you get. I consider my lil' 2A a sweet bedside rig (with a Sony D-25, and a Thorens TD-147). I spend more time listening to this set up than the main rig downstairs because it's where I sleep. But the sound ain't bad at ALL!! 

 About the integrated STASIS line- I'd go for something higher than the 2A. I picked mine up for $25 at a garage sale, so I can't complain. If I were out shopping for one, however, I'd consider that the 2A has no remote and the tuner display messes with the sound quality. The tuner display is always on- no matter what you're listening to. I bypassed my display because I never listen to radio, and it helped reduce the noisefloor. It's now graveyard quiet. A VERY respectable headphone output, too. The phono ain't so bad, either....as far as solid state phono stages go....


----------



## dvw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bluetick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I couldn't agree more on the Nak STASIS. These have GOT to be the best deal in audio- reliable, smooth, detailed, powerful, and yet (somehow) well behaved under any load. Insanely cheap for what you get. I consider my lil' 2A a sweet bedside rig (with a Sony D-25, and a Thorens TD-147). I spend more time listening to this set up than the main rig downstairs because it's where I sleep. But the sound ain't bad at ALL!! 

 About the integrated STASIS line- I'd go for something higher than the 2A. I picked mine up for $25 at a garage sale, so I can't complain. If I were out shopping for one, however, I'd consider that the 2A has no remote and the tuner display messes with the sound quality. The tuner display is always on- no matter what you're listening to. I bypassed my display because I never listen to radio, and it helped reduce the noisefloor. It's now graveyard quiet. A VERY respectable headphone output, too. The phono ain't so bad, either....as far as solid state phono stages go....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nak receivers just don't get the respect except for the PA7. That means you can get a good deal with Nak. But $25 for a STASIS is robbery. Wish I can get a deal like that just once.


----------



## Bluetick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nak receivers just don't get the respect except for the PA7. That means you can get a good deal with Nak. But $25 for a STASIS is robbery. Wish I can get a deal like that just once._

 


 Agreed. They get no respect from the average person, but those who know them- love them. Maybe it's best I just shut up and let these gems remain sleepers! 

 I am amazed that they were so popular, too. Seems there is no shortage of them on the used marketplace. You can definately find them in your local thrifts if you visit enough. $25 is a good deal for a SR-2A, I guess. A quick eBay search of completed items shows that they rarely fetch over $100 delivered, though. Still an insanely great deal!! Where else can you get a Nelson Pass designed amplifier, preamplifier, tuner, phono stage, and headphone amp for under $100!? Are people just asleep or what!? Crazy..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The PA line is loaded with ultra high end Nichicon "Great Supply" caps. I wonder how many people buy them just to rob parts....?

 This is making me want to mod my little STASIS rig and see what it can do. Let's see, bypass tone and loudness controls, add a better power switch, put some real binding posts on the back, upgrade the jacks, and add a nice Alps or DACT attn..... could be REALLY sweet!!


----------



## Pedro Janeiro

senns&nonsense said:


> There are a LOT of great vintage amps that will BLOW AWAY the dedictaed headamps that people rave about. Marantz (1060, 1070), Marantz receivers (2225, 2230, 2270), Sansui (au505, au5900, au7900), Tandberg 33012 Prte-amp, Adcom 565, and yes - lots of NADs (352, 350,370,372,325bee,1020b).
> But the truth is it is all hit and miss... The vintage amps are finicky... some sound great with Grados some make Senns sing. Be prepared to be disappointed or blown away. But all that fun experimantation comes at a VERY low price.
> 
> My personal Nirvana..... Nikko NA-790 with Senn 600s - absolutely fantastic! And it sucks with lower-impedance cans. BUT it drives my Canton speakers to places that headphones struggle to reach.
> ...



Hi there, i recently bought Grado Gh2, and ordered the Rega P1 turntable, can you recommend any good vintage amp for grado headphones, and if it have phono would be perfect too 
thanks in advance.

Pedro


----------

